# May be a stupid question but....



## gilly6993 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just purchased a S&W 629 Perfromance Center Revolver....A friend gave me a box of Federal 44 S&W Special Pistol Cartridges.....can I use them in a revolver?....thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, you can shoot .44Spcl in a .44Mag.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Yes, you can shoot .44Spcl in a .44Mag.


And if I may add...they are alot easier to handle.
How about some pictures.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah, pictures - that ought to be a pretty gun. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I have considered getting a 44 one day - if I did, I would likely only shoot 44 specials in it...


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I do like the Model 29. Yes, you can shoot .44 Specials in your gun. But I'll bet once you try a few Magnum rounds at long range, you'll get hooked on them.










These are my Model 29's.

Bob Wright


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Bob Wright said:


> I do like the Model 29. Yes, you can shoot .44 Specials in your gun. But I'll bet once you try a few Magnum rounds at long range, you'll get hooked on them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right you are Bob, nothing like it.The report, the flash, the recoil, and the end results. Those are right pretty wheel guns.:smt033


----------

